
MTN Nigeria Stunned by Unprecedented $5.2B Fine - tefo-mohapi
https://soundcloud.com/african-tech-round-up/atru29-mtn-nigeria-stunned
======
prhomhyse
Sounds good to me, they have ripped this country enough

~~~
tefo-mohapi
Why do you say that?

